# Brush cutter blades, wing cutters, or fine tooth ???



## HDRock (Mar 15, 2013)

Brush cutter blades that mount on a trimmer 

The stihl dealer says that three and four wing brush cutter blades are for brush, and the finer tooth blades are for 1 2 3” and bigger saplings.

He said the finer tooth blades will grab using them on brush, does this sound about right to you all??


----------



## bmblank (Mar 15, 2013)

Yeah, its kinda like trying to cut a rope with a crosscut saw. If you can zero in on one at a time then you're probably fine, but if they're so close together you can't differentiate them then you're probably better of just pulverizing them.


----------



## TreePointer (Mar 15, 2013)

I have the Stihl FS-130 trimmer with bike handles.

For thicker brush, I'll use the Metal Brush Knife:
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/tr...essories/trimmer-heads-and-blades/brushknife/

For woody plants and saplings, I'll use the Chisel Tooth Circular Saw Blade:
http://www.stihlusa.com/products/tr...ries/trimmer-heads-and-blades/circularchisel/

That saw blade has cutters designed very similarly to those found on a chainsaw chain, is a good cutter, and is pretty smooth if you use it as designed. The manual recommends using the proper shield for protection and BIKE HANDLES ONLY for better control.  Oh, and I've cut up to 5" trees with it.  Very similar to a chainsaw in terms of speed, but no bending over!

We had a saw blade on our 30 year old Echo trimmer with loop handle, but we had to be very careful about kickback. Bikes are best for sawing.


----------



## lukem (Mar 15, 2013)

We had a couple jobs clearing some hillsides of grass/weeds/brush/trees. To do a really good job there's no one-size-fits-all. We started with the big weeds/briars/scrub brush with the "wing blades"....what they wouldn't cut (larger saplings) we'd make a second pass with the saw blades. Then remove all the debris from that...and go back over with heavy string or a mower (if possible).

The mini-circular saw blades suck when cutting brush, but are good for trees. Vice versa on the "wing blades".


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Mar 15, 2013)

I have a blade that is for cutting brush. Don't think I've ever cut anything over 4" but I've cut lots of brush with it. And yes, I also have a 4 edged blade that is for cutting the big weeds. And yes, I also have one that takes nylon string for....


----------



## HDRock (Mar 15, 2013)

TreePointer said:


> I have the Stihl FS-130 trimmer with bike handles.
> 
> For thicker brush, I'll use the Metal Brush Knife:
> http://www.stihlusa.com/products/tr...essories/trimmer-heads-and-blades/brushknife/
> ...


 
Thanks guys

Yeah, TP I saw the chisel tooth blade and I may end up getting that one for the saplings. I just have to go over to the dealer, and see he said he had four different blades there including that one, I guess it's about 30 bucks.

I should have included what I have it is a ryobi, it came with a four wing blade hat I have never used, it does have bike handle and strap
.
So yeah lukem I will do the brush with the wing blade and switch to the toothed blade
The big reason why I ask about this here , is because at one point the guy I was talking to on the phone said that he could only go by what he had their in the books, so that made me kind of unsure .


----------



## HDRock (Mar 17, 2013)

Any one ever used one of these

The Beaver Blade® The most advanced brushcutter blade built anywhere in the world

http://www.mfgsupply.com/trimmer/trimmerblades/trimmerbladesbeaver/bbb008.html


----------



## MasterMech (Mar 17, 2013)

HDRock said:


> Any one ever used one of these
> 
> The Beaver Blade® The most advanced brushcutter blade built anywhere in the world
> 
> http://www.mfgsupply.com/trimmer/trimmerblades/trimmerbladesbeaver/bbb008.html


 
Haven't used one, but remember them gathering dust on our shelves when I worked for a dealer.

Seems kinda pricey when you compare it to a circ. saw type blade like Stihl sells for their units.  Both are resharpened using a file.


----------



## schwaggly (Apr 14, 2017)

I just picked up this badboy and holy crap! I mounted it on my Toro repowered Ryobi expand it brush cutter perfect fit. I cut some brush and decided to see what it could do. I cut down a 4+ diameter tree piece of cake.right to left no kickback at all left to right and someone will lose a foot.


----------



## CincyBurner (Apr 14, 2017)

My church bought either the Stihl FS-360 or FS-460.  It's a beast.
Matched with the chisel tooth blade it cuts quickly and zips through any woody brush <= 4" diameter.  This blade also cuts nicely through blackberry canes and field grass.  It's like a power scythe.
You sharpen with simple jig that uses chain saw file.  It's nice not bumping out line all the time.
Change-over from saw to string trimmer head is not too bad.
I imagine you'd need a larger engine to carry off using the chisel tooth blade, but perhaps others can chime in that.


----------



## Bad LP (Apr 14, 2017)

HDRock said:


> Any one ever used one of these
> 
> The Beaver Blade® The most advanced brushcutter blade built anywhere in the world
> 
> http://www.mfgsupply.com/trimmer/trimmerblades/trimmerbladesbeaver/bbb008.html



Didn't think they made them anymore. They worked awesome on everything but grasses. Straight shaft and handlebars only.


----------

